# EagleTac T100C2 MKII (XP-E Q5) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!



## selfbuilt (Aug 14, 2009)

_*Reviewer's Note: *The T100C2 was provided for review by EagleTac. Please see their website for more info._

*Warning: Pic heavy as usual!*

*Manufacturer's specifications, condensed from EagleTac's website:*

Cree XP-E Q5 LED in WC tint (premium cool white)
Maximum 55 lumen / 220lumen
Runtime (2xCR123A) 14 hrs / 2hrs, (1x18650) 20 hrs / 3hrs
Dual levels output, activate by twisting bezel
Syntax ultra-clear glass lens w/ harden and AR coating
Type III finish / aerospace tough aluminum
ET26 Smooth aluminum reflector for maximum throw
Gold plates on all contacts
Generous knurling and tactical aerodynamic
Protrude tactical forward clicky tail-cap
Polycarbonate cigar grip ring
Spare o-rings 
Mark II version also includes a beefed up bezel head 
*Extra (optional) kit includes:*
EagleTac Heavy Duty Nylon Holster
Mil-spec Para-cord Lanyard with easy attachment clip
EagleTac silicon grease for self-service
Choice between the smooth ET26 (MAX throw) or ET26 orange peel (Smooth Beam) aluminum reflector
Choice between the standard protrude tail-cap or the tail-stand tail-cap
Separate weapon mount kit also available
Supports two Lithium CR123A batteries (also compatible with one or two Li-ion rechargeables)
Length: 5.6 inches (14.2 cm), Head Diameter: 1.25" (3.1 cm), Body Diameter: 1.0" (2.5 cm), Weight 3.95 ounces (112 grams)
MSRP $50 ($55 with full kit)
The T100C2 Mark II is a beefed up version of EagleTac "intermediate" line. Slightly more built-up and equipped than the personal series P100A2 and P100C2, the T100C2 is aimed at the tactical group (if you'll pardon the image). The Mark II designates a revised build, with enhancements and improvements across the feature set (although I don't have the original T100C2 to directly compare). It also features more customizability and accessories than the personal line (although not as much as the high-end T20C2 I reviewed recently).







By default, the T100C2 comes with a very basic kit - just manual, warranty card, and spare o-rings (i.e. just like the personal P100C2). Mine came with the heavy duty holster and one battery tube holder, but I don't believe the holster is standard with the base model. The kit version includes the holster, o-ring lube, wrist paracord lanyard and your choice of tailcap (tailstanding or not) and reflector (smooth or OP). The default light configuration is the protruding switch tailcap and smooth reflector (reviewed here). 













(from left to right: AW protected 18650, EagleTac T100C2 MarkII, T20C2, Olight M20, JetBeam Jet-IIII M, Raptor RRT-2).

*T100C2*: Weight 114.1g, Length 142.6mm, Wdith 31.6mm (bezel max)
*T20C2*: Weight 123.3g, Length 147.8mm x Width 34.9mm (bezel max)

Judging from my other lights, I would say the T100C2 is fairly beefy overall, and somewhat intermediate to the EagleTac P100C2 and T20C2. 

It may be something of a Goldilocks model (i.e. if you find the P100C2 too small or the T20C2 too large), but I think all three lights are within a reasonable size range of "heavy duty" lights.










Fit and finish are excellent on my sample, no flaws in the black type-III hard anodizing except for a few very minor chips in the knurling. The occasional knurling chip seems to be par for the course for EagleTac, presumably due to how aggressive the knurling is (i.e. gets banged around a bit during manufacturing/assembling).

Identification labels are very sharp and clear, in bright white against the black background. As with all recent EagleTac lights, there are a number of warnings printed on the bezel (i.e. hot surface, don't look directly into the light ).

Screw threads are anodized for head or tailcap lock-out. :thumbsup: Due to the standard protruding forward clicky, the light cannot tailstand in its default form – but you can buy a tailstanding tailcap accessory or select it from the kit version (see my T20C2 review for a pic of it).

Note that the polycarbonate grip-ring is removable, although you will need to temporarily remove the tailcap o-ring first. 










The light uses the low profile Cree XP-E emitter, with a Q5 output bin and premium "cool white" WC tint. I don't believe neutral-warm tints are available in this line – you would have to go up to the T20C2 to have the choice. For those of you not familiar with tint bins, please see my Colour tint comparison and the summary LED tint charts found here. 

The reflector is quite deep, and therefore likely to produce fairly good throw. The bezel certainly looks beefy to me (apparently upgraded from the original T100C2). oo:

Note that my light came with the standard smooth reflector, but OP is also available as part of the kit selection. Here are some comparison beamshots - all lights are on Max on an AW protected 18650, about 0.5 meters from a white wall. For direct comparison, I have included the T20C2 with the smooth reflector


















As you can see, even with a smooth reflector, the T100C2 is less ringy than a standard Cree XR-E light (i.e. T20C2). Otherwise, beam spillbeam width is similar to the T20C2. Throw is slightly less, and the hotspot has a wider and more sharply defined appearance than some XR-E lights. 

I don't know what the OP reflector would look like, but I think this pattern is quite acceptable. 

*User Interface*

The T100C2 has the same simple interface as the personal series line. Press the switch for momentary on, click for lock on. Tighten the bezel for Turbo, loosen for General mode. Very KISSable. :kiss:

No are no strobes, SOS, hidden bat signals, etc. What you see is what you get.

Consistent with other EagleTac lights, I was unable to detect any signs of PWM.  As the runtimes clearly indicate, the lower output General level appears to be current-controlled.

*Testing Method:* All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for the extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

Throw values are the square-root of lux measurements taken at 1 meter from the lens, using a light meter.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*














As you can see, the T100C2 has somewhat less throw compared to the higher-end T20C2, but still above average for this class of light. Max output is not exactly a barn burner for the group, but certainly very respectable for a multi-power, Cree Q5 output bin class light.

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*
























Fans of perfectly-flat regulation on all battery sources will find much to rejoice in here.  

Most multi-power lights default to direct-drive on 18650 on Max (e.g. T20C2). But thanks to not being driven quite as hard, the T100C2 is able to keep regulated performance for quite awhile on 18650. In fact, the only other light that I know that is this well regulated on all sources is the Lumapower Encore (not shown) - and it is not driven as hard as the T100C2.

Consistent with the current-controlled nature of the circuit, output/runtime on General mode was excellent. :thumbsup:

*Potential Issues*

Bulkier than most simple 2-stage lights in this class, with more aggressive knurling than typical (although those could both be positives for you).

The light features physical reverse polarity protection in the head, requiring the use of button-top 18650 cells. Some of the newer high capacity flat-top 18650s (i.e. protected 2600mAh) may not work in this light without modification.

*General Observations*

As I mentioned earlier, the T100C2 MarkII seems to be something of a Goldilocks model – designed to appeal to those wanting more than just the basic P100C2 model, but not as much as the new premium T20C2. By offering a number of kits and options, users can adjust their T100C2 purchase along a continuum between very basic to near premium. The price also scales nicely as well. 

To be honest, I can see this light as having more appeal than the entry-level P100C2 – which in my view is still a bit too bulky for a bare-bones light. Of course, some users may prefer the P100C2 size and feel over this intermediate model – and at least you have the choice this way. But I still think a basic model should come in as small a form factor as possible. Ideally, what I would like to see from the P100C2 is something closer to the size of the 4Sevens Quark 123-2 and Olight T20/I20.

Whatever you fall on the "beefiness" scale, there is no doubt that the T100C2 runtime performance lives up to EagleTac's usual current-controlled goodness.  IMO, the output levels are reasonably spaced for a general purpose light. For those looking for an extra lower output mode, check out my T20C2 review. 

There is certainly a lot of competition in the 1x18650, 2xCR123/RCR space, and the T100C2 slips nicely into its own little niche within the KISS group. It may fit your needs, but you should look closely at the other EagleTac models or competing makers with simple 2-stage lights (e.g. Fenix, Olight, and Lumapower come to mind). 

At the end of the day, the T100C2 seems designed to appeal to those liking a simple, solid-looking tool with a fair amount of heft and power. And the kit customizability options are certainly a bonus for a light of this class/price. 

_*UPDATE Oct 24, 2009:* FYI, EagleTac has come out with a newer offering with the same interface as the T20C2, but is much smaller in build - the P20C2. You might want to check out my P20C2 review if you are in the market for this class of light._


----------



## DM51 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: EagleTac T100C2 (XP-E Q5) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!*

Another appealing option from EagleTac, examined as always in great detail.

Thanks Eric - moving it to the Reviews section.


----------



## frosty (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: EagleTac T100C2 (XP-E Q5) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!*

Another top notch review. It looks as good as I hoped it would be.


----------



## TONY M (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: EagleTac T100C2 (XP-E Q5) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!*

More outstanding work from the review king! :thumbsup:

A great light for the price it seems.

Thanks SB.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 14, 2009)

Great review!

Thanks!


----------



## divine (Aug 15, 2009)

selfbuilt said:


>


That's very interesting, even with Q5 versus R2, the higher the output the shorter the runtime and the lower the output the longer the runtime. Even though the R2 is supposed to be a higher output Q5 with the same current. It looks like the R2's are just higher output with higher Vf.

I saw another review of the T100C2 II, and the picture of the reflector was straight on. It looked like the "smooth" reflector was more like the hybrid Jetbeam or not so smooth Inova reflector where the ripple was done in a concentric pattern. From your pictures I can see that isn't the case.

Great review selfbuilt, thank you.


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 15, 2009)

Great review. 
Output, runtimes and regulation look very good. 
I don't think I like the bulkier head though.


----------



## WineCape (Aug 15, 2009)

Selfbuilt, I have just ordered my very first LED flashlight based on your review. 

Many thanks for your balanced review and stats. Keep up the good work!


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 16, 2009)

WineCape said:


> Selfbuilt, I have just ordered my very first LED flashlight based on your review.
> 
> Many thanks for your balanced review and stats. Keep up the good work!


 
:welcome: I hope you like your light. I have the T100C2 MKI, the first edition and they are pretty nice lights.


----------



## WineCape (Aug 18, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> :welcome: I hope you like your light. I have the T100C2 MKI, the first edition and they are pretty nice lights.


 
Been a lurker for many moons before I registered. Thank you for the welcome. Ordered from www.EagleTac-store.com - seems there are not many an international flashlight websites that do not charge a kidney for international airfreight. 

Also ordered AW's 16850 2200mAh batteries from Hong Kong. What's not to like about the T100C2 Mk II:

(1) Smallish form factor
(2) Good manufacturing built in general
(3) Runs regulated on different battery types
(5) Can use rechargeable batteries
(4) Does not cost more than $50
(5) LED output with decent lumens lo light 
(6) LED output with more then decent lumens hi mode
(7) Not complicated
(8) Can be railed to my Glock 21SF .45ACP (SureFire X400 = $350! )
(9) Waterproof to some degree
(10) Did I say its REGULATED! 

Kind regards,
WineCape
_Stellenbosch, South Africa_


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 18, 2009)

WineCape said:


> Been a lurker for many moons before I registered. Thank you for the welcome. Ordered from www.EagleTac-store.com - seems there are not many an international flashlight websites that do not charge a kidney for international airfreight.
> 
> Also ordered AW's 16850 2200mAh batteries from Hong Kong. What's not to like about the T100C2 Mk II:
> 
> ...


 
There are a lot of pros with this light. The regulation and runtime are what made me buy the first edition. The Cree XP-E LED produces a nice beam, better than the XR-E IMO. These lights have good throw too.

I got mine from Eagletac-store.com also, you can get batteries there too.


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 18, 2009)

WineCape said:


> What's not to like about the T100C2 Mk II


Yes, I agree with your points - it does have a lot going for it, including a few potential advantages over the higher-end T20C2 (i.e. smoother beam with XP-E, no accidental strobe, fully regulated 18650).

The only real downside for some could be size - it's not exactly slim-lined (but it doesn't pretrend to be).


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 21, 2009)

Excellent review, SB. I really enjoy your observations.

I've ordered the T100C2 MkII with OP reflector and tailstanding cap. I should have it shortly. I'm looking forward to seeing how the beam compares to my P100C2.


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 28, 2009)

UPDATE:

The question of using the new higher capacity flat-top 18650s (i.e. protected 2600mAh) has been surfacing a lot lately. 

Like a number of recently released 18650-class lights, the T100C2 features physical reverse polarity protection in the head (i.e. requires the use of button-top cells). As such, some of the newer flat-top 18650s may not work in this light without modification.

I have added this point to the Potential Issues section of all my recent reviews (where applicable), and will be commenting on it all future reviews of this class of light.


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Aug 28, 2009)

tried one of my flat top aw 18650 bought 1.5 yrs ago, and my light would not turn on. Dropped in one eagletac 18650 and wholla!!

only wish i could keep the light, but gotta give it to my father when i go visit the parents, since he wanted a compact yet throwy light. I got this for him for the near perfect regulation. i may get one in the future.


----------



## Delta1067 (Oct 15, 2009)

I am a Deputy and use this light on patrol and here is what I like about it:

1. Great Price/Value.
2. Two levels of output that are manually controlled by turning the bezel. You will always know what level the light is on before you turn it on.
3. Forward Clicky Switch. Press for momentary on and press further to click for constant on.
4. Great battery run time.
5. Great beam. Will throw a 100 yards easy. 
6. Big enough to stick under my arm to complete paperwork, but small enough to carry on a duty belt. 
7. Fits a Blackhawk Mod-U-Lok Holster.

The only thing I have found that this light is lacking is that it doesn't come with a pocket clip. 

One other note: I got the "kit" when I ordered this light. I would not recommend the kit. Just get the light. The kit comes with a cheap *** holster and a lanyard that I am not going to use.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Oct 15, 2009)

This review is really great timing for me.After a short chat with a new member on CPF that has one,it seemed to be really nice so I placed an order for one. Im glad to see it has a pretty positive review.


----------



## jrmy_1 (Oct 23, 2009)

I bought one after some reviews and I love it. Big thrower for the cost and good run times too. I'm now looking for a belt holster for daily carry. I want something that is quick on and off and bezel down. Any other holsters out there other than the Blackhawk Mod-U-Lok Holster mentioned?


----------



## climbinglife (Oct 24, 2009)

Best 2-123 light out there for the price. 46 bucks shipped from Eagletac USA. IMHO, completely worth it. Best beam quality i've seen when compared to the comparable Fenix, Olight etc. And I got the Smooth reflector to boot.


----------



## CDP930 (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone else notice a slight doughnut with the beam???? I think i read it somewhere on CPF and didnt notice it until I looked really hard.....still a great beam though. Anyone....


----------



## jbrett14 (Feb 28, 2010)

Would LOVE to see if anyone has any outdoor beamshot comparisons between the P100C2 and this T100C2 MKII.

If not, how about some detailed reasons why you would recommend one over the other.

Jonny


----------



## coolperl (Mar 1, 2010)

check out illuminationgear.com, there is a good comparision between eagletac lights there.


----------



## jbrett14 (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice site, but unfortunately there were no photos of the P100C2 beamshots.


----------



## lebox97 (Mar 1, 2010)

yah, sorry

been so busy with new lights am forgetting about the old ones... 

I'll see about getting the outside pics done in next couple of days...
(a direct link to comparison pics is in my sig line)

Tod


----------



## jbrett14 (Mar 1, 2010)

That would be fantastic, and much appreciated. Thanks


----------

